# What would teams like too see



## davidtxs (Sep 28, 2012)

on a Centralized competition website I mean teams can check comps from the major sanctions, rules for each etc etc ??

thanks for any input


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 5, 2012)

Is this a website you are building?  Don't fully understand.


----------



## davidtxs (Oct 5, 2012)

well its  an idea I hng out on a forum in TX and it seems like a pretty tuff job to keep track of all the comps I HAD NO ideaa there wws so many. There needs to be one site where someone could look at the dates, sanctioning, results, team of the year points etc etc.

I just think it would be great to get it all at one place. I know it is alot of work but I am in a long term rehab facility so one thing I have is plenty of time.

Any thoughts ? and if I am violating any rules let me know. 

thanks and nice site yall have

Thanks

David


----------

